# Most Flexible Hose for Airless Graco?



## PerkWork (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm just getting into spraying, I'm a finish carpenter who is keeping up with the times and providing the best quality of painted trim, and I bought myself a Graco Magnum X7.

I've used it a couple times, and have hated how stiff and unwieldy the stock hose it came with. I'm looking for a replacement, and have heard the Bluemax II is pretty good, but is there anything on Amazon that is comparable, or maybe even better? I'm only looking for a 25 ft hose, hopefully with swivel couplings on it also.

Is something like this comparable in quality? Konyin Brand Hose

Or any others you guys might suggest? Thank you


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

1) get rid of the x7, pretty much useless for fine finish work.
2) Most guns that come with professional level sprays, graco, tritech, titan come with a swivel already attached.
3) Add a 3ft whip hose at the end for increased flexibility. Whip Hoses for Airless Paint Sprayers


----------



## PerkWork (Feb 16, 2021)

Unfortunately, I think I'm past the return policy, and might have to keep using it until I'm able to upgrade. Is it really that bad? Or are the other alternatives that much better.

What would you suggest instead?


----------



## PerkWork (Feb 16, 2021)

I mistyped anyways. I have the X5, not the X7...


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PerkWork said:


> Unfortunately, I think I'm past the return policy, and might have to keep using it until I'm able to upgrade. Is it really that bad? Or are the other alternatives that much better.
> 
> What would you suggest instead?


As you say you want to provide the 'best quality of painted trim" then bought a cheap DIY model that isn't really capable of producing a consistent pressure at the tip (no pressure transducer on these models), not to mention they are a fire hazard.
For pure airless Personally I like tritech with a hopper attachment. 




The very best for finish finish work are Air assist models ($$$) like graco finishpro (electric motor), merker, kremlin or C.A.T (Air motor)


----------



## PerkWork (Feb 16, 2021)

I mentioned I am pretty much brand new to spraying, so in my research I thought what I was buying was quality, I didn't realize I was so wrong.

I am able to return this one, so would would the ProX17 or X19 be the next best thing I can use? I'm planning to stay with Graco as I've bought a number of tips already, and unfortunately the Finish Pros are outside of my budget.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Graco tip guards will fit on other guns. You can put a graco gun and hose onto a Titan pump, etc....

Your budget doesn't seem to be high enough to get the results you're looking for.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PerkWork said:


> I mentioned I am pretty much brand new to spraying, so in my research I thought what I was buying was quality, I didn't realize I was so wrong.
> 
> I am able to return this one, so would would the ProX17 or X19 be the next best thing I can use? I'm planning to stay with Graco as I've bought a number of tips already, and unfortunately the Finish Pros are outside of my budget.


Depends on how much and what type material you are spraying... Graco 390, tritech t4, titan 440 are pretty much the industry standard for entry level professional models. You can keep your existing tips, just switch the guard to whatever gun you are using most of them are universal 7/8" threaded.
If you are just shooting a couple quarts at a time you should get your self an HVLP gun either turbine or if you have a good compressor a conventional gun.


----------



## PerkWork (Feb 16, 2021)

I see what you mean, I was way wrong about the x5, I see that now.

Now I'm looking between 390 and the GX-19, what I would be spraying is cabinets, trim, and potentially doors, and most likely a projects worth at a time, so maybe a room full of trim, or a kitchen set of cabinets.

It seems like the GX-19 is much more specialized from trimwork exclusively, where the 390 is a little more versatile. Could I paint the interior of a house potentially with the 390? Just wondering it's capabilities. I am sure that is impossible with the GX-19, correct?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PerkWork said:


> I see what you mean, I was way wrong about the x5, I see that now.
> 
> Now I'm looking between 390 and the GX-19, what I would be spraying is cabinets, trim, and potentially doors, and most likely a projects worth at a time, so maybe a room full of trim, or a kitchen set of cabinets.
> 
> It seems like the GX-19 is much more specialized from trimwork exclusively, where the 390 is a little more versatile. Could I paint the interior of a house potentially with the 390? Just wondering it's capabilities. I am sure that is impossible with the GX-19, correct?


Yes but now that I am typing this... I suddenly remember graco *390 *does not have transducer either, which is electronic pressure control, instead they have mechanical pressure control which can result in some pulsing at the tip making it undesirable for fine finish work. Graco *395*, Titan 440, tritech t4 and up have transducers. They can handle thicker materials at a higher output volume/minute and are plenty suitable for painting a house.

The other advantage is they will FAR outlast an x7, x19 for other DIY model. Very serviceable, not uncommon to see 10 year old graco 395 pumps where an x7 lucky to get 100 gallons out of then throw away.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

What Coco said.


----------



## PerkWork (Feb 16, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Yes but now that I am typing this... I suddenly remember graco *390 *does not have transducer either, which is electronic pressure control, instead they have mechanical pressure control which can result in some pulsing at the tip making it undesirable for fine finish work. Graco *395*, Titan 440, tritech t4 and up have transducers. They can handle thicker materials at a higher output volume/minute and are plenty suitable for painting a house.
> 
> The other advantage is they will FAR outlast an x7, x19 for other DIY model. Very serviceable, not uncommon to see 10 year old graco 395 pumps where an x7 lucky to get 100 gallons out of then throw away.


Ok, thats a lot of good info. I really appreciate all the help and time you are taking to inform me on all this.

I found this this deal on a Pro LTS x17, should I totally ignore this, or is it a worthwhile sprayer for say maybe a year? For walls, doors, cabinets, and some trim?

Or should I just bide the time, save for a better model that will last a while? I am also prioritizing a easy to haul in and out of a home, smaller size, and ease of use. That's why the Finish Pro GX-19 is looking really good to me also. If I used that exclusively for trim and cabinets and doors, is that a better, more maneuverable option compared to the 390 or 395?

Thanks again for all the help guys.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PerkWork said:


> Ok, thats a lot of good info. I really appreciate all the help and time you are taking to inform me on all this.
> 
> I found this this deal on a Pro LTS x17, should I totally ignore this, or is it a worthwhile sprayer for say maybe a year? For walls, doors, cabinets, and some trim?
> 
> ...


I've personally owned three X17, One caught on fire, one the packings blew out spraying paint all over the motor windings, and the other just seized up. Not worth it IMO.
personally I would only use the gx19 for solvent primers... Don't think I would rely on it to deliver a fine finish top coat.






Just realized this dingus sprayed right over the wall plate.


----------



## PerkWork (Feb 16, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I've personally owned three X17, One caught on fire, one the packings blew out spraying paint all over the motor windings, and the other just seized up. Not worth it IMO.
> personally I would only use the gx19 for solvent primers... Don't think I would rely on it to deliver a fine finish top coat.


Ok, got it, pass on the X17. I watch FinishCarpentryTv on youtube, not sure if you are familiar with him, and he seems to use with great result the GX-19, and I do love the BIN primer, so I know it is a good sprayer in that regard. 

The tritech seems outside my budget definitely, and I can't seem find a good online retailer either though, if you could suggest one.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PerkWork said:


> The tritech seems outside my budget definitely, and I can't seem find a good online retailer either though, if you could suggest one.


I am a tritech and graco dealer and certified service... send me a PM.



PerkWork said:


> Ok, got it, pass on the X17. I watch FinishCarpentryTv on youtube, not sure if you are familiar with him, and he seems to use with great result the GX-19, and I do love the BIN primer, so I know it is a good sprayer in that regard.


In general I would recommend you keep a dedicated sprayer for solvent use otherwise you just make a headache for your self to clean.


----------

